# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ

## Golden Tours

*Đón Tết Tại Troy Huyền Thoại Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ*  *CANAKKALE – KUSADASI – PAMUKKALE – KONYA – CAPPADOCIA – ANKARA – ISTANBUL* *10 Ngày – 09 Đêm*

*Ngày khởi hành: 28/12; 14/02 (26 Tết)  * 

Với dân số hơn 70 triệu người, diện tích 780,580km2 và thủ đô là Ankara,* Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ* là một nước nằm trên cả lục địa Âu-Á phần lãnh thổ chính tại bán đảo Anatolia phía Tây Nam châu Á, một phần nhỏ diện tích ở vùng Balkan phía Đông Nam châu Âu. Với vị trí "đông gặp tây", Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ là 1 vùng đất có nền văn minh phát triển rực rỡ, từng là ngã tư đường giữa các trung tâm kinh tế, và là nơi giao thoa, phát triển giữa các nền văn minh lớn. 

*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – ISTANBUL*

Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, đáp chuyến bay của hãng hàng không quốc gia Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ (_Turkish Airlines_) đi *Istanbul*. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 02: ISTANBUL – CANAKKALE (TROY) (ăn trưa,)* 

-      Đến sân bay Ataturk Istanbul, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ. Xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón đoàn đưa đi tham quan thành phố *Istanbul*.
 *Đấu trường đua ngựa* *Hippodrome of Constantinople* - với sức chứa hơn 40.000 chỗ ngồi, nơi đổ máu của biết bao đấu sĩ giao đấu qua những cuộc đua ngựa.

 
-      Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan:  
 *Cung điện* *Topkapi* – nơi ở và làm việc của hoàng đế Ottoman.



  Lên thuyền băng qua dòng đại dương Marmara để đến với thành cổ Troy.
-      Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại* Troy*.
*NGÀY 03: CANAKKALE – TROY – BERGAMA – KUSADASI (Ăn ba bữa)*


-      Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi thành cổ Troy. 
  Chiêm ngưỡng một trong những di sản nổi tiếng thế giới – *con ngựa thành Troy*, chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại đây.
 
 *Thành cổ La Mã Pergamon*, nơi nổi tiếng với nhà hát dốc đứng ở Thổ, *đền thờ Trajan, đền Atena và cung điện Agora & Pergamon*.
 
 *B**ệnh viện cổ nổi tiếng Asklepion*. Trên đường đi, Quý khách *thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp của bãi biển Aegean*, với những cây Ô liu được trồng trên hòn đảo giữa Hy Lạp và Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ.

-      Sau bữa trưa, khởi hành đến *Kusadasi*. Nếu có thời gian, đoàn sẽ dừng chân để tham quan nhà máy sản xuất trà táo ở Kusadasi. Nghỉ đêm tại *Kusadasi*.

* NGÀY 04: KUSADASI – EPHESUS – PAMUKKALE (Ăn ba bữa)*

-      Sau bữa sáng, trả phòng. Quý khách lên đường khám phá *Selcuk & Ephesus* – một trong những kỳ quan cổ đại của nhân loại. Đoàn chiêm ngưỡng các công trình kiến trúc độc đáo:  
 *Thư viện Celsius*, *đền thờ Hadrian, con phố Marble và Agora*. Ephesus cũng được xem là một trong bảy kỳ quan nhà thờ thiên chúa giáo cùng với ngôi nhà thánh nữ Maria. Tương truyền đây là nơi mà Đức Mẹ Maria và thánh Giuse đã sống và qua đời.
 
-      Sau bữa trưa, di chuyển đi tham quan một trong những kỳ quan cổ đại của nhân loại:
 *Đ**ền Artemis*.
-      Tiếp tục đi *Pamukkale*, chiêm ngưỡng những tàn tích còn sót lại của thành phố cổ *Hierapolis*
  Khám phá “*Lâu Đài Bông”* – một di sản thiên nhiên thế giới, nơi có những dòng suối khoáng nóng chảy lộ thiên từ hàng ngàn năm trước tạo nên một kỳ quan thiên nhiên vô cùng kỳ vĩ và độc đáo.

 
-      Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại *Pamukkale*.
*NGÀY 05: PAMUKKALE – KONYA – CAPPADOCIA (Ăn ba bữa)* 

-      Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đến vùng đất linh thiêng *Konya*, một điểm dừng chân không thể bỏ lỡ trước khi đến với *Cappadocia*. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng truyền thống có lịch sử 700 năm, *Caravanserai* (một điểm dừng chân nằm trên con đường tơ lụa huyền thoại). Tham quan:
 *B**ảo tàng được xây dựng vào thế kỉ XIII* *Philosopher Mevlana Celaleddin-I Rumi*, hay còn được gọi là tu viện _Mevlana_ với kiến trúc mái vòm hình nón màu xanh là biểu tượng của thành phố _Konya_.
 
-      Tiếp tục hành trình đi Cappadocia. Ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn. Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại *Cappadocia*.
*NGÀY 06: CAPPADOCIA (Ăn ba bữa)* 

-      Sáng sớm, Quý khách có thể ngắm bình mình ở *Cappadocia* trên khinh khí cầu chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh vô cùng độc đáo và ấn tượng *(chi phí tự túc)*. Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn tham quan:
 *T**hành phố ngầm*_ Kaymakli hoặc Ozkonak_ hai trong số 40 thành phố lớn và sâu nhất tại khu vực _Cappadocia_ - nơi đây người ta đã tìm thấy một hệ thống thành trì ngầm với đầy đủ nhà cửa, nhà thờ, nơi cất trữ lương thực nằm ẩn sâu trong hang đá. *M**ua sắm tại nhà máy thảm thủ công lớn nhất Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ* *Pigeon house* – nơi có rất nhiều chim bồ câu và người dân địa phương đã làm những ngôi nhà khoét sâu vào vách núi cho chim bồ câu trú ẩn và sinh sản.

 

 *Khu dân cư Goreme Uchisar* được xây dựng trên ngọn đồi, với những ngôi nhà, nhà hàng, khách sạn, cửa hàng… khoét sâu vào trong vách núi tạo thành một khu dân cư có một không hai trên thế giới.
-      Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan:
 *L**àng cổ Avanos* nơi vẫn còn lưu giữ hai ngành nghề truyền thống nổi tiếng là dệt thảm và gốm sứ. *C**hiêm ngưỡng triển lãm ngọc lục bảo* của người Thổ do nhà thiết kế Marco Polo thực hiện.
-      Dùng bữa tối, Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại *Cappadocia*.

*NGÀY 07: CAPPADOCIA – ANKARA (Ăn ba bữa)* 

-      Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. 
-      Khởi hành đi *Ankara* – thủ đô Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ (trên đường đi, Quý khách ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp như tranh của *Hồ Muối*). Thủ đô _Ankara_ với *lăng tẩm và bảo tàng Ataturk* nguy nga tráng lệ, là nơi an nghỉ cuối cùng của _Mustafa Kemal Ataturk_ – người được xem là cha đẻ đã xây dựng nên đất nước Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ hiện đại như ngày nay. Kiến trúc lăng tẩm của _Ataturk_ hoàn toàn không pha lẫn với bất kì lăng tẩm nào được xây dựng theo kiến trúc đặc trưng của nền văn minh _Anatolian_. Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại *Ankara*.
 
* NGÀY 08: ANKARA – ISTANBUL (Ăn ba bữa)* 

-      Sau bữa sáng, trả phòng. Di chuyển đi khám phá thành phố lớn nhất Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ - *Istanbul*. Điểm dừng chân đầu tiên: 
 *C**hợ* *Grand Bazaar* – ngôi chợ 500 năm tuổi, với hơn 4000 gian hàng bày bán tất cả mọi thứ trên thế giới từ áo quần, trang sức, thực phẩm, thủ công mỹ nghệ...

 
-      Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều, đoàn tiếp tục:
  Đi *du thuyền* hướng đến đảo *Princes’ Islands*. Quý khách dừng chân, tham quan và ngắm cảnh tại *Büyükada*, khu du lịch mùa hè nổi tiếng và độc đáo với những biệt thự bằng gỗ và những đồi thông tuyệt đẹp. Đây từng là nơi nghỉ dưỡng của các hoàng tử thời _Byzantine._ Tiếp tục tham quan Đảo bằng xe ngựa kéo, một phương tiện truyền thống và đặc trưng của đảo.



  Chụp ảnh tại *đồi Rumeli và đồi Anatolia* và ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố _Istanbul._
-      Đoàn dùng bữa tối và nghỉ đêm tại *Istanbul*.

* NGÀY 09: ISTANBUL – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn ba bữa)* 

-      Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan:
 *Giáo Đường Hồi Giáo* *Blue Mosque*_ –_ một trong những thánh đường hồi giáo đẹp nhất thế giới, _đền thờ Xanh_ của thời đế quốc Osman.

 
 *Giáo Đường Hagia Sophia* tuyệt đẹp.
 
-      Đoàn ăn trưa. Tiếp tục tham quan:
 *C**ung điện* *Dolmabahce* – cung điện thứ 2 ở _Istanbul_ sau cung điện _Topkapi_, tọa lạc ngay cầu _Bosphorous_


*GIÁ TOUR: VNĐ/ Khách*

*NGƯỜI LỚN*
(Từ 12 tuổi trở lên)
_(Áp dụng cho đoàn 20 khách trở lên)_
*TRẺ EM*

*Dưới 2 tuổi*
_(không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn)_
*Từ 02 đến 11 tuổi*
_(không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn)_

 
*32,490,000 VNĐ (dịch vụ tour)*
*+ 7,500,000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không)*
*= 39.990.000 VNĐ*
*30% giá tour + thuế*
*75% giá tour + thuế*

*17,200,000 VNĐ*
*31,900,000 VNĐ*



 *H**ệ* thống* bể chứa nước ngầm* hùng vĩ dưới lòng thành phố Istanbul_ –_ *Undergroud Water Cistern*
-      Ăn tối, tự do mua sắm đặc sản tới giờ ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.
*NGÀY 10: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH* 

Đến sân bay quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.



*Giá bao gồm*:
  Vé máy bay khứ hồi (đi và về cùng đoàn) của hãng hàng không Turkish.  Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)  Lệ phí visa Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ  Khách sạn 4-5 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).  Ăn uống, tham quan, xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.  Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.  02 chai nước/ khách/ ngày  Xe ngựa kéo tham quan Đảo *Princes’ Islands* (4 Khách/ Xe ngựa kéo)  Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.  Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
*Giá không bao gồm*:
  Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)  Phụ thu phòng đơn: 7.000.000 VNĐ/khách  Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….  Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế (130.000 VNĐ/người/ngày)  Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).  Đối với khách Việt Kiều phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam khoảng 735.000VNĐ/ khách/ lần, lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần (có thể thay đổi mà không thông báo trước).
*Ghi chú**:*
  Nếu đoàn từ 15 – 19 khách, phụ thu 9,000,000 VNĐ/khách  Nếu bị từ chối visa, Qúy khách vẫn phải đóng 4.000.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa, phí dịch vụ, phí dịch thuật, thư mời bảo lãnh, phí tư vấn hồ sơ).  Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.  Trong trường hợp đoàn đã khởi hành, vì bất kỳ lý do gì mà Quý khách tham dự tour tách đoàn hoặc bỏ dịch vụ thì các khoản chi phí dịch vụ sẽ không được hoàn trả.  Vì lý do an ninh và bảo hiểm tại nước sở tại, vì vậy nếu Qúy khách không đặt dịch vụ trước sẽ không được phép lên xe và hưởng dịch vụ tour.
*Điều kiện hủy tour*:
*Trong trường hợp hủy chuyến đi, Quý khách vui lòng chịu phí hủy tour như sau:*
 Ngay sau khi ký hợp đồng: 30% giá trọn gói/ khách Trước ngày khởi hành 07 ngày : 70% giá trọn gói/ khách Trước ngày khởi hành 02 – 06 ngày: 90% giá trọn gói/ khách Trong vòng 24 tiếng : 100% giá trọn gói/ khách

*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours* *;*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*
*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Đi Tốt Đẹp.*

----------


## Bảo Huyền

*Điểm nổi bật:* Người ta có đến 1001 lý do để đến với Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vì đây là đất nước cầu nối Á – Âu, vì đây là quốc gia có nhiều công trình kiến trúc cổ đại, vì đây là vùng đất của sự tự do hay là nơi hành hương của nhiều tín đồ cơ đốc giáo… Nhưng ở Thổ có một vùng đất mà mọi người đều muốn đặt chân đến và cũng là điểm bắt đầu của những tour dài ngày đó là Cappadocia, vùng đất được tạo nên từ những hoạt động của núi lửa hàng triệu triệu năm trước.

----------

